
Comma.ai - joeyespo
https://medium.com/@cdixon/comma-ai-e62eea5fa8d2#.469ocxpff
======
krat0sprakhar
TL;DR -

1\. George Hotz builds his own self-driving car.

2\. a16z invests $3.1M in his company, Comma.ai.

------
ryanSrich
Congrats to comma. $3.1m seems like an odd amount. I'd be curious to see what
went into that number.

~~~
TYPE_FASTER
I wonder if the precise amount is closer to 3.14

